# بخصوص مركز الرفع



## بوب كمبيوتر (31 يوليو 2013)

*بعد اذنك يازعيم 

أيه رأيك لو يبقى مركز الرفع متعدد 
ياعنى ممكن فى كل مره يتم رفع اكتر من صورة فى وقت واحــد 

ذى كدا 





دا بيوفر وقت ومجهود كتير 
أيه رأيك بقى 
*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (31 يوليو 2013)

*ياريت 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يوليو 2013)

فعلا ياريت
هيبقي حل مُنجز جدا​


----------



## +KiMO+ (31 يوليو 2013)

ايه الأقتراح الجامد ده

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أغسطس 2013)

*اقتراح جامد جدا 
بس ياريت يتنفذ *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 أغسطس 2013)

اقتراح حلو اوى وجامد
ماانت بتعرف تفكر اهو ^_______________________^
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أغسطس 2013)

كدة حلو خالص


----------



## My Rock (20 أغسطس 2013)

فكرة حلوة. ساحاول اضافتها مع التغييرات الجديدة القادمة.


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 أغسطس 2013)

شكراً لاهتمامك روك


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (20 أغسطس 2013)

*


My Rock قال:



فكرة حلوة. ساحاول اضافتها مع التغييرات الجديدة القادمة.

أنقر للتوسيع...


انا كنت قربت انسى :cry2: 

شكراً على اهتمامك يازعيم 

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم 

ويارب دايماً ف تقدم مستمر 

 

*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 أغسطس 2013)

*ياريت بجد الفكرة دي تتنفذ 
هتبقى جميلة اووووووي و فعلا هتنجز كتييييييييييير

شكرا على الفكرة الحلوة يا بوب ​*


----------

